# Fix for config-recursive - no more multiple passes



## Andrius (Dec 7, 2009)

Currently, when some option is enabled/disabled using config-recursive, it doesn't know anything about new depencencies and doesn't automatically config them, so it's needed to run config-recursive until it finally doesn't show any options to configure. This pretty much means that it configures stuff that it doesn't need to, and doesn't configure new dependencies.
Detailed description here: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-December/058175.html

I've written a patch to fix this, so if there are any test pilots, I'd really appreciate some feedback. A good way to test it would probably be
`# make rmconfig-recursive config-recursive`
config-recursive should configure everything in one pass and not configure anything you disable.

To apply the patch:
`# cd /usr/ports
# fetch [url]http://smail.lt/~stone/bsd/bsd.port.mk.diff[/url]
# patch -p0 < bsd.port.mk.diff`

If for whatever reason you want to undo the patch:
`# portsnap extract Mk/bsd.port.mk`
or just use cvsup, it will automatically revert the file to original once you run an update of ports tree.

Once again: feedback will help to get this into ports tree (or maybe not), so please spare few minutes and tell me if it works or doesn't work for you. What's wrong with the patch or whatever.
Technical comments should probably go to mailing list, since I'd like to have them in one place. But if you're more comfortable with forums, it doesn't really matter.


----------

